

Pew Study Suggests That Snapchat Only Has 26 Million US Users - nashequilibrium
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2013/10/28/pew-study-suggests-snapchat-has-26-million-u-s-users/

======
dded
"Only"? That word isn't in the original title. In fact, the article states:

> though the study’s findings fit other recent indicators pointing to the
> app’s strength

And

> “Snapchat is really on the rise right now,” she says. “It’s been on our
> radar for some time, but we were pretty impressed with the number.”

